# Were Did We Go Wrong



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

C'mon guys, we seem to be heading down a path we don't want to venture to....lets keep focused and on topic

Rick & Donna 
2009 Outback 250RS
2006 Dodge RAM 2500 4x4, 5.7 Hemi/3.73
Equalizer hitch; P3 Controller; Barker VIP 3500 
"Every person is a new door to different world"

Report
MultiQuote
Reply
#24 willingtonpaul

Member

Group:Members
Posts:81
Joined:15-April 10
Member No.:10,628
Location:Northeast CT
Outback/SOB:2010 301BQ
Tow Vehicle:2006 Ford F350 6.0L Lariat CC FX4
Posted Today, 12:38 PM
i thought it was because of that general motors tow vehicle...if the ford doing the filming had the trailer in tow, all would have been fine...

2010 Outback 301BQ
Havana Interior
2006 Ford F350 6.0L Lariat CC FX4
Reese Dual Cam Hitch
Hayes Genesis Controller

Paul (1969)
Adele (1968)
Mila (2003)
Ethan (2005)
Casey the Camping Golden Retriever (2000)
Report
MultiQuote
Reply
#25 clarkely

Master Member

Group:KOALA Club Charter Member
Posts:1,944
Joined:15-September 08
Member No.:8,357
Location:South East, Pa
Outback/SOB:2009 310 BHS
Tow Vehicle:2011 Silerado 2500HD & Suburban 2500 HD
Posted Today, 12:50 PM
willingtonpaul, on 12 August 2010 - 12:38 PM, said:
i thought it was because of that general motors tow vehicle...if the ford doing the filming had the trailer in tow, all would have been fine...

Now that is grounds for throwing dirt LMAO

PS.....I am Stoked for Acadia

swanny, on 12 August 2010 - 12:07 PM, said:
I started at 11:50 and just finished and were still digin and fillin holes. You know some holes are graves.

Now that there is funny 
I'd Rather be camping!

2009 Sydney 310BHS Some Mod Pictures
2011 Silverado 2500 Duramax CCLB
2008 2500 Suburban (Diablo Programmer) 
AirLift WirelessAIR /Firestone RideRite Bags
ProPride 3PPressure Pro, P3 S&B Cold Air Intake
1 Wife, 4 kids & a Dog...Bigger is Better!!
Report
MultiQuote
Reply
#26 P H

Newbie

Group:Members
Posts:21
Joined:29-September 09
Member No.:10,095
Location:92870
Outback/SOB:07 23KRS
Tow Vehicle:F150 4x4 CRW w Max Tow
Posted Today, 06:11 PM
This is truly scary and it could happen to any of us. I have witnessed tractor trailers blown over right in front of me and I saw one tipped to right at 45 degrees that got lucky and landed back on its wheels. The winds in the West are not to be discounted or ignored, they are a force to be reckoned with. There is no RV or trailer so big this can not happen to them under the right [or should I say wrong] circumstances. If anyone thinks different they are merely deluding themselves. Luckily no one got hurt, thank God for that. 
Report
MultiQuote
Reply
#27 N7OQ

Outbackers Contributor

Group:Members
Posts:2,608
Joined:10-June 06
Member No.:2,251
Location:USA
Outback/SOB:2006 Outback 23rs
Tow Vehicle:2008 Chevy Duramax/Allison Crew Cab
Posted Today, 08:57 PM
willingtonpaul, on 12 August 2010 - 09:38 AM, said:
i thought it was because of that general motors tow vehicle...if the ford doing the filming had the trailer in tow, all would have been fine...

You are so correct since a trailer that size would have stopped that ford in its tracks. 
Bill
2006 Outback 23RS
2008 Chevy 2500HD Duramax Diesel Allison Transmission The most powerful, longest lasting truck in the world

Report
MultiQuote
Reply
#28 clarkely

Master Member

Group:KOALA Club Charter Member
Posts:1,944
Joined:15-September 08
Member No.:8,357
Location:South East, Pa
Outback/SOB:2009 310 BHS
Tow Vehicle:2011 Silerado 2500HD & Suburban 2500 HD
Posted Today, 09:09 PM
N7OQ, on 12 August 2010 - 08:57 PM, said:
willingtonpaul, on 12 August 2010 - 09:38 AM, said:
i thought it was because of that general motors tow vehicle...if the ford doing the filming had the trailer in tow, all would have been fine...

You are so correct since a trailer that size would have stopped that ford in its tracks.

Now that there is funny!!! 
I'd Rather be camping!

2009 Sydney 310BHS Some Mod Pictures
2011 Silverado 2500 Duramax CCLB
2008 2500 Suburban (Diablo Programmer) 
AirLift WirelessAIR /Firestone RideRite Bags
ProPride 3PPressure Pro, P3 S&B Cold Air Intake
1 Wife, 4 kids & a Dog...Bigger is Better!!
Report
MultiQuote
Reply
#29 rdvholtwood

Outbackers Contributor

Group:Moderators
Posts:2,172
Joined:18-September 08
Member No.:8,383
Location:Lancaster County, PA
Outback/SOB:250RS
Tow Vehicle:2006 Dodge RAM 2500
Posted Today, 09:52 PM
In an earlier post, I had indicated that the we were headed off topic and asked that we stay on track....Apparently, that request was overlooked and the quality of communication deteriorated to the point where it was necessary to close the topic.

Rick & Donna 
2009 Outback 250RS
2006 Dodge RAM 2500 4x4, 5.7 Hemi/3.73
Equalizer hitch; P3 Controller; Barker VIP 3500 
"Every person is a new door to different world"

Report
MultiQuote
Reply
Search Topic

← Previous TopicTowing Issues & VehiclesNext Topic →Share this topic:EmailPrintDownload
(2 Pages)
←
1
2
Start a new topic
This topic is locked

Not trying to be a wise guy. Just want to understand. This topic went from mud slinging to some light hearted humor. Can we have an explanation so it doesn't happen again.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

God Help the forum if every topic that goes "off topic" gets shut down.........

to stay on topic i would say someone got pissy at Seans original post which didn't flame anyone, they in-turn started flaming sean............... They got called on the carpet on it........... The members realized the volatility and used a natural reaction of humor to diffuse it. Thats what us paying and non paying members have the ability to do, use Humor.

My guess is someone can't let something go..........

Its a topic, is it stupid to shut it down?............... if someone made a bad post, smack their hand and remove it, dont ruin it for all.

My Humble Opinion
Clarke


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Guys, it was shut down due to multiple inappropriate posts. We were having to actively filter the posts. Nothing in Swanny's listing was bad and we would have happily left things going if that's all that was coming in. Lively conversation, discussion, even disagreement is great. We however had some personal attacks going on which is not allowed. They were not in the posts most of you would have seen, but we can't have mods spending their entire day and night policing individual posts. (Yes, even mods need to sleep sometime....







)


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Well that is a much better explanation,,,,, because what the majority of us go to see were still on topic, not opff topic.

No worries......


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Thank you for the clarification.

kevin


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thats the only reason I'd ever want to be a mod is so I can read the deleted posts!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Guys, it was shut down due to multiple inappropriate posts. We were having to actively filter the posts. Nothing in Swanny's listing was bad and we would have happily left things going if that's all that was coming in. Lively conversation, discussion, even disagreement is great. We however had some personal attacks going on which is not allowed. They were not in the posts most of you would have seen, but we can't have mods spending their entire day and night policing individual posts. (Yes, even mods need to sleep sometime....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per Nathan note, the topic was closed by me mainly because of "communication deterioration." Yes, in an earlier post, I had mentioned going off topic, but, it was more than that. A few of the posts which followed were offensive and removed from sight and it appeared as if nothing was wrong. Personal attacks against other Outbackers does not provide for healthy conversation and not permitted. At that point, we felt that it best to close the topic to prevent the posts from going down hill.

We ask that in the future if you have any questions as to why the topic was closed, please contact whomever closed the topic for clarification. We will be more than happy to provide you with an explanation.

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice to have a bunch of GREAT Admins on board that take care of this stuff!!

Great work guys!!!

I was 30.000 feet in the air (Oregon to Texas this time) and the problem came/gone before I evern knew it started.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> Guys, it was shut down due to multiple inappropriate posts. We were having to actively filter the posts. Nothing in Swanny's listing was bad and we would have happily left things going if that's all that was coming in. Lively conversation, discussion, even disagreement is great. We however had some personal attacks going on which is not allowed. They were not in the posts most of you would have seen, but we can't have mods spending their entire day and night policing individual posts. (Yes, even mods need to sleep sometime....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per Nathan note, the topic was closed by me mainly because of "communication deterioration." Yes, in an earlier post, I had mentioned going off topic, but, it was more than that. A few of the posts which followed were offensive and removed from sight and it appeared as if nothing was wrong. Personal attacks against other Outbackers does not provide for healthy conversation and not permitted. At that point, we felt that it best to close the topic to prevent the posts from going down hill.

We ask that in the future if you have any questions as to why the topic was closed, please contact whomever closed the topic for clarification. We will be more than happy to provide you with an explanation.

Thanks,

Rick
[/quote]

Um, not to be a wise-guy, but if you had stated the reason in the topic when you posted that you were closing the thread, then this thread would not have been necessary. It reminds me of my parents telling me, "Because I said so!" I do not use that line with my kids and hope that attitude is not displayed here by the moderators. I am an adult and I like to think that I make positive contributions here. So please, let us know WHY you are shutting down a thread, lest we think it is something WE said.

Frankly, I was disappointed with the decision to shut down the thread, too, because I saw nothing past the warning that warranted that response - except someone asking Andy to take a "chill-pill". That was an inappropriate response, in my opinion. (I, too, thought the topic was going south, before the warning.) With no explanation, we are left to think that the moderators are being kinda heavy-handed.

Just my $.02. (And I would like to thank the moderators, too, for keeping this a friendly site. Their's is a thankless job. Usually the only thing they have to deal with are complaints. Customer service is not a nice job!)

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Scoutr2 said:


> Guys, it was shut down due to multiple inappropriate posts. We were having to actively filter the posts. Nothing in Swanny's listing was bad and we would have happily left things going if that's all that was coming in. Lively conversation, discussion, even disagreement is great. We however had some personal attacks going on which is not allowed. They were not in the posts most of you would have seen, but we can't have mods spending their entire day and night policing individual posts. (Yes, even mods need to sleep sometime....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per Nathan note, the topic was closed by me mainly because of "communication deterioration." Yes, in an earlier post, I had mentioned going off topic, but, it was more than that. A few of the posts which followed were offensive and removed from sight and it appeared as if nothing was wrong. Personal attacks against other Outbackers does not provide for healthy conversation and not permitted. At that point, we felt that it best to close the topic to prevent the posts from going down hill.

We ask that in the future if you have any questions as to why the topic was closed, please contact whomever closed the topic for clarification. We will be more than happy to provide you with an explanation.

Thanks,

Rick
[/quote]

Um, not to be a wise-guy, but if you had stated the reason in the topic when you posted that you were closing the thread, then this thread would not have been necessary. It reminds me of my parents telling me, "Because I said so!" I do not use that line with my kids and hope that attitude is not displayed here by the moderators. I am an adult and I like to think that I make positive contributions here. So please, let us know WHY you are shutting down a thread, lest we think it is something WE said.

Frankly, I was disappointed with the decision to shut down the thread, too, because I saw nothing past the warning that warranted that response - except someone asking Andy to take a "chill-pill". That was an inappropriate response, in my opinion. (I, too, thought the topic was going south, before the warning.) With no explanation, we are left to think that the moderators are being kinda heavy-handed.

Just my $.02. (And I would like to thank the moderators, too, for keeping this a friendly site. Their's is a thankless job. Usually the only thing they have to deal with are complaints. Customer service is not a nice job!)

Mike
[/quote]

Mike, the reason was stated - my last post. Also, I gave a warning post prior indicating the conversation was headed south and that we stay focused and on topic. Apparently that didn't happen.....there were a few posts that came within moments of each other and I felt that it wouldn't stop there..so the topic was closed.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I thank the Mod team for the answers as to why the thread got shut down. I also would like to say the creative way that I got around a closed post to repost wasn't fair on my part. I'm happy now, Thank you

kevin


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

swanny said:


> I thank the Mod team for the answers as to why the thread got shut down. I also would like to say the creative way that I got around a closed post to repost wasn't fair on my part. I'm happy now, Thank you
> 
> kevin


X2
I was happy when i heard why it had to be shut down

ALL IS WELL THAT ENDS WELL!!

And now time to move on


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

clarkely said:


> I thank the Mod team for the answers as to why the thread got shut down. I also would like to say the creative way that I got around a closed post to repost wasn't fair on my part. I'm happy now, Thank you
> 
> kevin


X2
I was happy when i heard why it had to be shut down

ALL IS WELL THAT ENDS WELL!!

And now time to move on








[/quote]

I agree Clarkely, I put it back, so, I say maybe it should just go away.

kevin


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Mods sleep???

-CC


----------

